# Where do you buy your melamine-coated MDF



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I know that it isn't wood or lumber, strictly speaking, but it is a project material. My local Lowe's and Home Depot do not carry it (HD carries melamine coated particle board, but I don't want that). Just curious to see where you get yours from.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I usually dumpster dive for shelves that are thrown out from local stores.

but I don't use that much of the stuff.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been told by lumberyard they can order it, if it's a real need. Check there. Wait, that was phenyline coated ply. Did I spell that right?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't get it at all…..


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Why not just make your own? Not that hard.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Howie, where do you get just the melamine? Is that something you can pick up a BORG or something?


----------

